# Lake Catherine State Park (Arkansas)



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Another great place to camp. The spots are pretty nice and shady. There are premium sites along the water. So if you have a boat these are spots you really need to look at getting. You need to book in advance to get them. We stayed across from the premium sites and had a really nice area for the grandkids to play. There is a amphitheater right by area "C" where rangers showed movies and had some very interesting lectures. I took all the grandkids down to watch one of them called skins and skulls. The ranger would talk about different wildlife in the park and show hides and skulls and have the kids guess what they are. The kids really enjoyed it, especially when they were able to touch them. The boat ramp is easy to get to, but the fishing was really slow. We caught a few crappie and even a couple walleye. Hot Springs is not far away and for the last 2 summers we have gone to Magic Springs and Crystal Falls, where the kids just had a ball. Wildlife, especially deer is plentiful at the park. We counted over 20 deer in a 500 feet span while leaving the park one day. 

I give Lake Catherine State Park a 8-10 rating


----------

